# Great deal on Chevy and GMC trucks and Fisher plows



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

At O'Connor GMC and Chevy you can get a brand new 2008 1500 EXT-CAB 4x4 V-8 for $18,990 and if you buy a new truck you can get a 7.5' Fisher plow for $1990. I'm gong to go look at them this weak sounds like a good deal.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I saw that this weekend when I went up there.......100% stock. I know a guy that bought one last year though, only uses it for plowing. His other truck is a 05 2500Hd all decked out with chrome and gadgets. Refuses to work it all.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Who's honoring the warranty on a non plow prep truck equipped with a plow? The selling dealer's going to stick his neck out?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I wonder if we could call up there to have a Fisher put on an older truck in return for the great publicity! It's worth a shot, ya know? Especially if I made it clear I'm buying a work truck next year, so it could be them!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

YardMedic;631155 said:


> I wonder if we could call up there to have a Fisher put on an older truck in return for the great publicity! It's worth a shot, ya know? Especially if I made it clear I'm buying a work truck next year, so it could be them!


doubt it.
the two k plow is probably the sport duty one and they will probably add on extra destination and a decent sized fee for installation.
Nothing in life is free...... da da da lee da da doo.

I


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Free, no, but everything is being reduced in the auto market to get people coming through. No improvement in sight, either. Wishful thinking, perhaps. We'll see!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

B&B;631148 said:


> Who's honoring the warranty on a non plow prep truck equipped with a plow? The selling dealer's going to stick his neck out?


Hadn't thought of that. Thats kind of funny though, Over the summer I over heard a older couple in the waiting area complaining how they got there warranty voided after hauling a over sized camper with there Sierra. Not sure of the history behind it, but that seems a little hypercritical.


----------

